# Dwayne's Photo



## Photochick (Jul 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever used Dwayne's photo lab in Parsons Kansas?  Their prices are great for medium format film process and scan and proof.  I am just wondering about the quality.


----------



## randerson07 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ive only used them for Kodachrome(Dwaynes is the only processor of Kodachrome on the planet) through Wal-Mart, but I have no complaints.

They are fairly highly regarded as being good at what they do.


----------



## compur (Jul 10, 2009)

I have used them.  Film processing was good.  Their scanning service
wasn't so hot though (much lower resolution than their advertising 
suggests).


----------

